# 200/203er Bremsscheibe Radon ZR Team 7.0



## Chaos7 (7. März 2019)

Hi, ich fahre ein Radon ZR Team 7.0 von 2017. Habe es mir damals gekauft, als es im Low-Budget-Bereich so gut gegenüber der Konkurrenz abgeschnitten hat (https://www.bike-magazin.de/mountai...17--hardtails-radon-zr-team-70-29/a37225.html) und die verbauten Komponenten für den Preis für mich in Ordnung waren und auch noch immer sind.

Verbaut ist eine Shimano BR-M365.

Ich würde gerne wissen:

Kann ich mir einfach 200er oder 203er Scheiben kaufen und die alten gegen diese austauschen, ohne dass ich was an der Bremsanlage (Sattel. Beläge, Kolben, etc.) verändern muss?

Ich frage nur aus Interesse und rein theoretisch.
(Ich weiß, dass es eine Freigabe nur bis xxx gibt und alles andere auf EIGENE GEFAHR passiert. Daher wie gesagt ist meine Frage REIN THEORETISCH!)
Danke euch


----------



## Mounty9090 (7. März 2019)

Hi, ich will mir auch ein Radon ZR Team holen kannst du mal bitte ein Foto von deinem posten?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolbe182 (7. März 2019)

Ja das geht, du brauchst nur die größeren Bremsscheiben und die dazu passenden Adapter. Wenn du jetzt vorne 180mm hast mit Adapter dann hast du ohne Adapter 160mm. Jetzt musst du ein adapter für 203mm besorgen und den gegen den vorhandenen tauschen.

Adapter heißt vorne für dich PostMount6 auf PostMount8 sprich von 160mm auf 203mm

So was hier : https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-adapter-vr-160-mm-auf-203mm-sm-ma-f203p-pa-26819


Hinten heißt der Standard IS2000

Hier brauchst du einen IS2000 zu 180mm adapter z.B. diesen hier : https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-adapter-hr-auf-180mm-sm-ma-r180p-s-26793


Kannst aber auch günstigere nehmen oder elixierte oder oder oder.


Gruß


Edit: wenn du neue Scheiben drauf machst bitte auch gleich neue Beläge. Da kannst du dann gleich nach Vorlieben Organische oder gesinterte nehmen. Weiß nicht ob es für deine Bremse sowas gibt.


----------



## Chaos7 (7. März 2019)

Besten Dank @wolbe182

Da du mir neben dem 203er Link auch einen Link fürs Hinterrad gepostet hast, heißt das, dass ich hinten maximal auf 180mm aufstocken kann? Oder verstehe ich das falsch?

Diesen Adapter gäbe es nämlich auch. Der eben hinten 203er zulassen würde: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...MIsp6bo6rw4AIVleJ3Ch3ipgQ4EAQYBSABEgKCsPD_BwE


Da ich aber noch sehr unerfahren (aber lernwillig  bin, was das Schrauben am Bike angeht, bin ich mir da nicht sicher. Meine Erfahrungen liegen bis jetzt nur bei motorisierten Zweirädern und Autos.

Ich hätte jetzt beide 203er Adapter gekauft und eben 203er Scheiben dazu und hätte diese montiert.


Neue Beläge werden auch mit dazu geordert. Die alten hätte ich aufgrund des Tragbildes rausgeworfen.


@Mounty9090 Ein Bild habe ich gerade nicht zur Hand, aber es ist das hier, das ich auf die Schnelle aus Google gefischt habe: https://cdn.bike-discount.de/media/org/orgb_R/orgid_33/thumbs/268090_2527055.jpg


----------



## wolbe182 (7. März 2019)

Es gibt auch für hinten 203mm Adapter, nur ist das meines Erachtens sinnfrei.

Aber wenn man die Anforderungen dafür hat bitteschön.
Modulation ist auch wichtig.


https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-adapter-hr-auf-203-mm-sm-ma-r203p-s-27263


Statt hinten 203mm würde ich auf 180mm gehen und eventuell als nächstes ne XT Bremse kaufen oder direkt ne ZEE. dann schmeißt es dich übern lenker mit ner 180er scheibe


----------



## Chaos7 (7. März 2019)

Die Anforderungen, so wie du sie meinst, habe ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht 
Ich bin nur hin und wieder auf ein paar Hometrails unterwegs. Aber in einer Geschwindigkeit, die wohl nicht der Rede wert ist.

Dann werde ich hinten auf 180 gehen.

Darf ich fragen, was mit "Modulation" bzw. "Modulation ist auch wichtig." gemeint ist?


----------



## wolbe182 (7. März 2019)

Damit ist gemeint das dein Hinterrad nicht nur drehen und stehen kennt.

Sondern das du die bremskraft fein modulieren/dosieren kannst. Schlecht wäre es wenn das Rad blockiert obwohl du es gar nicht willst obwohl du eigentlich bremsen solltest.

Gruß


----------

